# Moving cross country to retire?



## Amethyst1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have any of you living in America and especially living alone, moved a long way away
after or possibly before retirement and in your late fifties or sixties?
 I have thought about doing that for many
many years now, but my work and a sense of family obligation stopped me.
I know absolutely no one at the new destination, nor do I have a job there
or even a prospect for one. Moving with all my stuff now seems a formidable gigantic effort
 including my pets. My health would be no better there, perhaps worse.
I don't hate where I live but I _am very_ tired of it.

  Have any of you done that? Did your spouse or anyone help you?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 15, 2014)

We moved from Idaho all the way to Alabama; but it was because my daughter lives out here, and I wanted to be closer to her. I sold everything, bought an old (but low-mileage) motorhome, taught the dogs to travel with a crate and leash, and we drove out here in the motorhome. It was a great trip, we took our time driving out, and enjoyed the scenery as we traveled across the country; but we were all really glad when we arrived here in Alabama.
I think that if you are not happy where you live; then go and visit where you  want to move to, and see if you like it before you pack up your belongings and move there.
I was very tired of the snow and cold winters in Idaho, and as I got older, it became harder and harder to deal with the cold weather. Out here, we get snow in inches, not feet, and it lasts for days, not months. There are pansies blooming even through the snow (when we occasionally get snow) in the winter. I love the longer growing season for my flowers and garden; so for me, the move was well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2014)

We don't live in the US, but we did move from the  South of England to the North of Scotland. This is probably pretty 'Small beer' to someone in America, but in British terms it's like going to another planet.

We were in our mid 50's, tired of the crowds, our jobs, busy roads, high cost of living etc.  so we decided to retire early and move.  We spent some time travelling round in our motorhome and did a lot of research on the internet, and put our house on the market. We ended up in a small village that couldn't be more different to our old home.  We didn't know anyone, where to shop etc. but we soon found out that everything was available - you just had to know who to ask!  We also found that many of the village inhabitants were also in-comers from many parts of Britain - and even a few Americans.

The advice I would give is : 1. Do it, because if you don't,  you'll spend ages wondering "what if"?   2. Don't go under-financed.  You don't know what unexpected expenses you'll incur,  whether you will need to find a job etc...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm stubbornly staying in California.  Of course, my son moved to Austin, TX, and wants to build me a cage in his backyard for . . . later...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'm stubbornly staying in California.  Of course, my son moved to Austin, TX, and wants to build me a cage in his backyard for . . . later...



LOL!

I'm still planning on doing the PA-to-FL thing, but then I have no local family, pets or possessions to speak of, so it's a lot easier that way.  I'm also 56, in good health and can do my work from anywhere, so for once being an oddball pays off.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

C'mon down Phil. Time is wasting. Here's a map to help you decide where you might like to locate.
PS...Don't let a little wind bother you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> C'mon down Phil. Time is wasting. Here's a map to help you decide where you might like to locate.
> PS...Don't let a little wind bother you.



Oh, that picture is getting saved - thanks, Pappy!

Yesterday it started off 60 degrees here, then it dropped to 30 by evening and we had a brief but violent little snow squall. 

Nature's way of saying "'Bye, Phil". layful:


----------



## maxHR (Apr 16, 2014)

Like the other poster mentioned, check out the locale first, - climate, flooding, crime rates, gun laws, ufo sightings and nuclear test sites nearby, etc.
Why the new place in particular, what draws you to it, what are you looking for?


----------



## Rainee (Apr 17, 2014)

Not moved to another country but did move from bottom of state to middle central coast its very nice climate and 
not so heavy traffic but its getting more so lately...if that happens  I might move to another Island like Tasmania now that to me  would be a retirement haven.. away from the maddening crowd.. and of course over seas... hehe !


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2014)

I admire anyone that has a dream and follows through on it.  Amethyst1, I always wanted to live on the West coast, but
never moved because of the same reasons you gave,  my main reason was the weather here in Texas is just about unbearable......so, I'll just continue to hibernate in the summers.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 17, 2014)

I have moved a lot during my life, and lived in different parts of the country. Moving is always such a hard thing, trying to go through everything, decide what to take and what to yard sale, or just give away.
When we moved out to Alabama from Idaho, we only brought things that could not be easily replaced. I advertised everything on ebay or Craigslist, had yard sales, and then put the rest of it on Freecycle, and gave it away. 
I saved every penny from what i sold and used that to buy an older motorhome. It was in good running condition and under 50,000 miles on the engine.  It worked great for us to drive out here with the little dogs, and we stopped at a campground each nite to shower and rest, and let the dogs run around.
I love it here in Alabama, and even though I miss seeing my sons who live out west; this is a perfect climate for me. Even though it is hot and muggy during the summer, I can get up at daybreak, go outside and water the plants, and have most everything done that needs to be done outside by 9-10, and then stay inside during the heat of the day. I had to do that in Idaho as well, but then had all that cold and snow to deal with in the winter.
We have a long growing season, and the Tennessee River and lots of lakes are in the area, so there are a lot of places for fishing or recreation. 
All in all, this is about as perfect as any place could be, for me , at least.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 1, 2014)

I moved away from all my friends and family but I was young (22.)  I moved from upstate NY to Daytona Beach, Florida with only a few possessions, my car and very little money.  I've never regretted it for a minute.  I love it here.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 2, 2014)

When my husband and I both retired we moved over 1000 miles south to Florida.
It was hubby's life long dream, not mine.
I went through a personal adjustment period that lasted years.
I felt like I'd moved to a different planet.
I'm fine now. I feel at home here.
But If hubby doesn't live as long as me, I'll move back to where my roots are... in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

Someone living on the west coast asked about  places to retire to.  Their home was valued at $450,000.  dollars. I suggested the mid west because of home prices. If they like trees and hills they can buy a new 2200 sq ft home in Arkansas for $175,000. and have  the rest of their sale money to travel or have fun with.  I live 300 miles west of that area and the same house would sell for $200,000. When my nephew visited from Ohio, he loved our city, far less traffic and  he couldn't believe how little I paid for my last home.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2015)

My husband was military, and I did enough moving to last a lifetime.  Every time I got things halfway squared away, we'd have to move again.  Can't even THINK of doing it again.


----------



## oldman (Jan 3, 2015)

We have a home in PA and Florida, but I don't go south in the winter because I officiate high school and college basketball. My association is here in the mid-Atlantic and I need to stay close. I am considering retiring at the end of this season. The running is causing me all kinds of problems with my osteoarthritis. the neighbors always tell us that we are the only people that they know that goes north for the winter. However, I do prefer Florida, but the Grandkids miss us. I tell them to come visit and they do, but they want us close to them all the time. I love them, but I would prefer to miss them and be in Florida right now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2015)

Vala said:


> Someone living on the west coast asked about  places to retire to.  Their home was valued at $450,000.  dollars. I suggested the mid west because of home prices. If they like trees and hills they can buy a new 2200 sq ft home in Arkansas for $175,000. and have  the rest of their sale money to travel or have fun with.  I live 300 miles west of that area and the same house would sell for $200,000. When my nephew visited from Ohio, he loved our city, far less traffic and  he couldn't believe how little I paid for my last home.


 for Texas and no State Income Tax!!! (yet!)


----------



## Lee (Jan 3, 2015)

Moved back and forth from one town to another 500 miles away. Did this a few, several times.....lost count. Could not decide where we liked better. And now that I'm here I want to go back there.

Could be the answer is to have one permanent place and a summer mobile too.....maybe, just maybe, who knows?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 3, 2015)

We always talked about moving to the Pacific Northwest..  However, as we get older the thought of packing up our entire lives and going somewhere unknown is way to daunting.  We will fix up this house and stay put.  We have everything we need and want right here.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2015)

Lee said:


> Moved back and forth from one town to another 500 miles away. Did this a few, several times.....lost count. Could not decide where we liked better. And now that I'm here I want to go back there.
> 
> Could be the answer is to have one permanent place and a summer mobile too.....maybe, just maybe, who knows?



That's what we do.  We have a small house here in Florida and then we get out of Dodge when the heat starts building up.  We spend 4-5 months on the road in our RV and then come back when it starts to cool down.  We'll keep that up as long as we can.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

I moved to CO when I was 28 and returned to NY 10 years later still homesick.  I am never leaving this place again!  Couldn't blast me out.  If daughter or grandson when he grows up move away, we're just going to have to Skype and visit but I am so not moving permanently.  I hope to be buying my first home soon at age 57.


----------



## avrp (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm considering moving out of Indiana. I'm traveling to Florida next month to check out the housing costs in different areas down there. I plan to travel to Western Tennessee, and South Carolina...maybe Virginia. It's a 5 yr. goal.
I'm looking for beauty in scenery, pretty waters, and a longer summer season.


----------



## Lon (Jan 5, 2015)

I moved to both Roseville, California and Christchurch New Zealand in my late 50's spending half of each year in both places and did that for 22 years with my second wife. Am now back living where I lived with my first wife for over 30 years.


----------

